# New to the site



## zeke_the_plumber (Dec 14, 2009)

Just wanted to say hey...My name is Pete and I am new to this forum. 
If you like music about ghosts, zombies, ghouls, and beer check out my band Jodi Explodi... www.myspace.com/jodiexplodimusic


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Zeke!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Pete.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to our nitemare


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard Pete!


----------

